# Paint & Pork Fest



## raptor700 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm headed to Marianna to compete in the paint&pork fest.

If anyone is gonna be in the area,stop by and check us out.

Just look for Poverty Hill Smokers

I will Let you know how i do!


----------



## tom37 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome deal man, I wish you all the best of luck. 

Have a good one.


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck, looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck Buddy!


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 15, 2011)

If the brisket is as good as the one at the gathering you will do great.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a great time,I had some issues with my brisket and ribs,and didn't place well.

But we did get 8th chicken, 5th in pork, and 10th overall.

Thanks to all my friends here at SMF, I could'nt put out some good Q without your help.







My daughter, hard at work!







Had some of *boykjo's *"Super Secret" kelbasa for a snack. Thanks Joe, you think i could get the recipe? lol







A few more for the trophy case


----------



## tom37 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice work sir, 

Did you all get any rain? 

Sounds like you did better then me, I took 7 th in chicken and 17th in pork and also ribs. Gave me a 17 overall.  Wasn't my best day by far but its all good. We had fun. Ours was a one day deal so we didnt do brisket.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tom37 said:


> Nice work sir,
> 
> Did you all get any rain?
> 
> Sounds like you did better then me, I took 7 th in chicken and 17th in pork and also ribs. Gave me a 17 overall. Wasn't my best day by far but its all good. We had fun. Ours was a one day deal so we didnt do brisket.


Thanks Tom, Yeah it rained on us. That's when i could have used your trailer rig. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love comps, not just for the competition but for hanging out with people that love to cook and talking Q.

I have learned allot from some great cooks just from being there neighbor in a contest.

It costs some $$$ to compete, but you learn an awful lot from hanging out with the pro's!


----------



## tom37 (Apr 17, 2011)

I hear ya, I left sam's club with a total of 400 bucks. 

I have started doing my chicken in muffin pans and its turning out OMG good. no matter where I place in chicken I dont care cause I really like it myself.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 18, 2011)

This was the brisky turn in. It was so tough i couldn't get any burnt ends to put in the box. I smoked it for 16hrs and pulled it at 200º! What's a guy to do?

Oh Yeah, it was certified angus beef and one of the best lookin briskets ive seen in a while!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice looking brisket. Do you have a recipe???????? Congrats on placing, looks like a great time..... Hows the chicken coming along. I know you said you were focusing on improving your chicken......


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Raptor!


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats thanks for sharing. Your brisket looked good from here.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice looking brisket. Do you have a recipe???????? Congrats on placing, looks like a great time..... Hows the chicken coming along. I know you said you were focusing on improving your chicken......


Maybe he was off lollygagging around and his smoking cheater tool went nutty......

Got my guru today btw.  hehehehehe

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 19, 2011)

congrats on the guru Craig, you wont be disappointed!







   to the *CHEATERS* club


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 19, 2011)

Tom37 said:


> I hear ya, I left sam's club with a total of 400 bucks.
> 
> I have started doing my chicken in muffin pans and its turning out OMG good. no matter where I place in chicken I dont care cause I really like it myself.




ok, I'll ask...how do you do the chicken in muffin pans? Pictures? or a PM on process would be awesome.  

Raptor, keep it up you'll be the one soon with a guy parking next to you  so he can learn for the pro...

well done.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 19, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice looking brisket. Do you have a recipe???????? Congrats on placing, looks like a great time..... Hows the chicken coming along. I know you said you were focusing on improving your chicken......


Sorry joe, the recipe is TOP SECRET!

the chicken is getting better, Here is a pic of some i smoked sunday

I'm working on a new glaze,It was better than the apricot!


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 19, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> ok, I'll ask...how do you do the chicken in muffin pans? Pictures? or a PM on process would be awesome.
> 
> Raptor, keep it up you'll be the one soon with a guy parking next to you  so he can learn for the pro...
> 
> well done.


Thanks *Smokey mo*, I will PM you my way to muffin pan chicken.

Maybe tom will send you his and we will see if there the same.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm headed to Marianna to compete in the paint&pork fest.

If anyone is gonna be in the area,stop by and check us out.

Just look for Poverty Hill Smokers

I will Let you know how i do!


----------



## tom37 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome deal man, I wish you all the best of luck. 

Have a good one.


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck, looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck Buddy!


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 15, 2011)

If the brisket is as good as the one at the gathering you will do great.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a great time,I had some issues with my brisket and ribs,and didn't place well.

But we did get 8th chicken, 5th in pork, and 10th overall.

Thanks to all my friends here at SMF, I could'nt put out some good Q without your help.







My daughter, hard at work!







Had some of *boykjo's *"Super Secret" kelbasa for a snack. Thanks Joe, you think i could get the recipe? lol







A few more for the trophy case


----------



## tom37 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice work sir, 

Did you all get any rain? 

Sounds like you did better then me, I took 7 th in chicken and 17th in pork and also ribs. Gave me a 17 overall.  Wasn't my best day by far but its all good. We had fun. Ours was a one day deal so we didnt do brisket.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tom37 said:


> Nice work sir,
> 
> Did you all get any rain?
> 
> Sounds like you did better then me, I took 7 th in chicken and 17th in pork and also ribs. Gave me a 17 overall. Wasn't my best day by far but its all good. We had fun. Ours was a one day deal so we didnt do brisket.


Thanks Tom, Yeah it rained on us. That's when i could have used your trailer rig. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love comps, not just for the competition but for hanging out with people that love to cook and talking Q.

I have learned allot from some great cooks just from being there neighbor in a contest.

It costs some $$$ to compete, but you learn an awful lot from hanging out with the pro's!


----------



## tom37 (Apr 17, 2011)

I hear ya, I left sam's club with a total of 400 bucks. 

I have started doing my chicken in muffin pans and its turning out OMG good. no matter where I place in chicken I dont care cause I really like it myself.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 18, 2011)

This was the brisky turn in. It was so tough i couldn't get any burnt ends to put in the box. I smoked it for 16hrs and pulled it at 200º! What's a guy to do?

Oh Yeah, it was certified angus beef and one of the best lookin briskets ive seen in a while!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice looking brisket. Do you have a recipe???????? Congrats on placing, looks like a great time..... Hows the chicken coming along. I know you said you were focusing on improving your chicken......


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Raptor!


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats thanks for sharing. Your brisket looked good from here.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice looking brisket. Do you have a recipe???????? Congrats on placing, looks like a great time..... Hows the chicken coming along. I know you said you were focusing on improving your chicken......


Maybe he was off lollygagging around and his smoking cheater tool went nutty......

Got my guru today btw.  hehehehehe

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 19, 2011)

congrats on the guru Craig, you wont be disappointed!







   to the *CHEATERS* club


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 19, 2011)

Tom37 said:


> I hear ya, I left sam's club with a total of 400 bucks.
> 
> I have started doing my chicken in muffin pans and its turning out OMG good. no matter where I place in chicken I dont care cause I really like it myself.




ok, I'll ask...how do you do the chicken in muffin pans? Pictures? or a PM on process would be awesome.  

Raptor, keep it up you'll be the one soon with a guy parking next to you  so he can learn for the pro...

well done.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 19, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice looking brisket. Do you have a recipe???????? Congrats on placing, looks like a great time..... Hows the chicken coming along. I know you said you were focusing on improving your chicken......


Sorry joe, the recipe is TOP SECRET!

the chicken is getting better, Here is a pic of some i smoked sunday

I'm working on a new glaze,It was better than the apricot!


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 19, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> ok, I'll ask...how do you do the chicken in muffin pans? Pictures? or a PM on process would be awesome.
> 
> Raptor, keep it up you'll be the one soon with a guy parking next to you  so he can learn for the pro...
> 
> well done.


Thanks *Smokey mo*, I will PM you my way to muffin pan chicken.

Maybe tom will send you his and we will see if there the same.


----------

